# Does high prolactin affect egg quality?



## CopperBird

Hi, This is my first time posting so I will try to keep a long story short. We were originally diagnosed with male factor infertility (low motility and abnormal forms) and then I had an MRI for high prolactin which was diagnosed as microprolactinoma but as I have a regular cycle and high progesterone levels every month I was discharged.
We went ahead and had 1 NHS funded round of IVF where we only got 4 eggs, 2 embryos and test was negative. Then as our funding had ran out we had 4 rounds of donor insemination which have all failed with no explanation. There have always been decent sized follicles and positive tests for ovulation so I'm wondering if egg quality could be the issue and if the high prolactin could be affecting this? I'm wondering whether to go back to the endo for treatment (bromocriptine) which I was told I could have if I wanted. I am so confused and getting conflicting advice from various people soo I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience of this or if anyone knows if high prolactin could affect egg quality.
My clinic thinks we should just carry on with treatment but I want to give it the best chance to work....
Thanks in advance 

Also to add my AMH test came back normal as do all the other hormones except prolactin.


----------



## NAT1DRAGONFLY

Hi

I didn't want to read and run. 

Although haven't suffered with high prolactin when I changed clinics had been told at consultation that because I was being told by previous clinic I had egg quality issues (which turned out I didn't but that's another story altogether) - the new clinic did advise I get prolactin levels tested and that this could be treated. 

I think I would get advice from a fertility consultant and ask their specific advice regarding any medication you may need to take to lower the levels via your Endocrinologist- just to make sure wouldn't impact negatively on your cycle etc etc. 

Always worth putting in the ground work before going again into another cycle to try and rectify a known issue. At least you will then have peace of mind you have tried everything and hopefully it's the piece of missing jigsaw puzzle which then helps. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Katharin

I think high Prolactin could affect only ovulation. I already pass high Prolactin therapy with Bromocriptine and change it with Dostinex. This helped me a lot with my Prolactin level.

*CopperBird*, unfortunately AMH never will come back normal.


----------



## Lusitano

I've had high prolactin for over a decade, that is controlled with Bromocriptine. I too have a micro prolactinoma and suffer from galactorhea without treatment.
My AMH has always been good/high for my age and I've had regular cycles and ovulation throughout. 
My Endocrinologist said that prolactin doesn't affect egg quality. It affects the hypothalamus axis that controls the fertile environment. In other words it can affect ovulation and uterine function/lining, therefore leading to lack of implantation even if you do achieve a normal ovulation.
I would suggest you try Bromocriptine as this can often be the magic bullet for many women suffering from high prolactin infertility. 
I'm now 24 weeks pregnant with twins and stopped Bromocriptine at 12 weeks.


----------



## Katharin




----------



## Rosie11

Hello, just wanted to ask what numbers are classed as high prolactin? Mine is 500, just over the top e d of normal, but thinking it may be contributing to my lack of implantation...


----------



## Lusitano

Rosie, different labs have different ranges. So it can be difficult to ascertain what 'normal' is.
Usually an upper level of normal is 450. Anything outwith that should be investigated, but be prepared to be fobbed off! I was for years until I insisted something be done due to the long lasting affects of high prolactin on bone density etc.
Ranges in labs are only based on 1000 'normal' people in the population. There are no safeguards that these ranges apply to everyone in the population as what is considered normal for one person may not be normal or optimum for another. This is particularly the case for thyroid, another hormone in the same endocrine axis.


----------



## Lusitano

Also, one test is not enough. You should have at least to quantity results.
I remember being told after 5 years of higher levels (650+), galactorhea, headaches & visual disturbances that my level was 'normal for me'!   I asked them why labs bothered with ranges then if my gp was going to ignore their findings and override them!
It wasn't until my levels reached 1400 that they finally gave in.  
I often wonder how much that affected my fertility in those intervening years.


----------



## CopperBird

Hi guys and thanks for your replies.

I am *still* waiting to see the endocrinologist to get my prescription. Why does everything always take so loooooong?? I have also had a consultation with another fertility specialist who is convinced that prolactin DOES effect egg quality and could also stop an embryo having the ability to attach to the uterine lining so I am definitely going to get this sorted before having IVF again.

Anyway in answer to the question above my level was 800 on 3 separate tests before an MRI was done and identified microprolactinoma. I ovulate, have regular cycles and lining always looks good on scans so the only problem I can think is the egg quality itself.

Prolactin levels can be affected by many things including stress and exercise so the only way to get a proper diagnosis is through an MRI. My Dr picked this up before any treatment and actually refused to refer me to the fertility clinic until this was addressed. I just wish I have taken the drugs that were originally offered. Oh well, we live and learn.....


----------



## Hannah01

Hi CopperBird,

In my case high prolactin was not a concern they tested me and found nothing. They are still sure of prolactin effecting egg quality. Yes something are awkwardly prolonging 

Good Luck to all


----------

